# IDS-Mass Tabs Q.



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

There's not a lot of info on them around. would these aromatize? i'm guessing no, but just want to make sure. Also should i take anything with them?


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

I too am curious because my supp rep told me they were more anabolic than SD.He said when SD is broken down to be used by the body the result is the main ingredient in Mass Tabs.
 I do not belive this and don't think they could be nearly as effective as SD However I have 4 boxes of the damn things and don't know how good they really are.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

well were both stuck in the same boat haha. well only 1 a day and no more than 4 weeks, it must be strong. i was just wondering if it required a PCT or a Liver Supp.


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> well were both stuck in the same boat haha. well only 1 a day and no more than 4 weeks, it must be strong.



Or that is a marketing idea to make it appear strong.These have been out for awhile and I don't hear much about them,I guess everyone is still using what Halo, PP and SD  they can still get.Why stray from what works I guess.If you get and good info post it bro I am always interested.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

zombul said:


> Or that is a marketing idea to make it appear strong.These have been out for awhile and I don't hear much about them,I guess everyone is still using what Halo, PP and SD  they can still get.Why stray from what works I guess.If you get and good info post it bro I am always interested.



Yeah IDS has made a few products like Oxodrol-12 and Sostonal-250(i think this is new bc the site has "New" Beside it.). Yet companys are making bogus crap like Gaspari making "Halodrol Liguigels" and claiming its as good as "The Original Halo-50 ). ...but back to topic eh? when u say "If you get and good info post it bro I am always interested." do you mean if i take it make a review on it? . i'm not going to take it unless i know for certain i need PCT or Liver stuff.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

I was just informed i do need a PCT and liver supp. any suggestions on what to get? his quote :



> You need a liver support supplement along with a post-cycle therapy. It's a steroid, afterall


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> Yeah IDS has made a few products like Oxodrol-12 and Sostonal-250(i think this is new bc the site has "New" Beside it.). Yet companys are making bogus crap like Gaspari making "Halodrol Liguigels" and claiming its as good as "The Original Halo-50 ). ...but back to topic eh? when u say "If you get and good info post it bro I am always interested." do you mean if i take it make a review on it? . i'm not going to take it unless i know for certain i need PCT or Liver stuff.



Yes if you do decide to take it when you get some info on it then log it for the rest of us if you would.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

haha ok sure will  . but any idea on the liver supp and PCT? i want something cheap. lol dont wanna blow alot of money


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> haha ok sure will  . but any idea on the liver supp and PCT? i want something cheap. lol dont wanna blow alot of money



It never hurts to take some cheap milk thistle it can always be beneficial and then try Novadex from Gaspari as pct or go with Nolva.This is if you decide to use it.I haven't researched it at all but do have it here.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

ok so i'll go with this http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/gn/nxt.html . and this : http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ns/milk.html . when should i start taking it? 

Week 1: 1 Mass Tab and 2 milk thistles
Week 2: 1 Mass Tab and 2 milk thistles
week 3: 1 Mass Tab and 2 milk thistles
week 4: 1 Mass Tab and 2 milk thistles

when should i start the PCT and howmnay caps aday? and for howmany weeks?


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

or do you think i even need a pct? and just use the mass tabs and milk thistle?


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

They do contain some Trib and they also included some milk thistle in the formula.I would certainly plan on a pct if I was going to use them.Our current ignorance to the supp is no excuse to be unsafe,again these pct supps I listed could be beneficial anyway.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

ok lol i'll just buy some of that gaspari stuff. when should i start using it during the 4weeks?


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> ok lol i'll just buy some of that gaspari stuff. when should i start using it during the 4weeks?



Use it as soon as you finish the Mass Tabs cycle.You could take the milk thistle maybe a week before you start and even during the cycle and pct if you wanted but deffinately during pct.Maybe someone who has researched this supp could give you more info on it before you start just to be safe.I would treat it as I would several other supps currently out myself so nothing goes wrong.I would do a little more research before I started a cycle because we still don't know much about them or their affect on prostate,blood pressure,cholesterol or really anything for that matter.Just saying "don't jump in the water without your life jacket handy,the current looks pretty strong".


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

ingrediats: 

30mg of Superdrol
DHB
Buplerum
Hoelen
Kudzo
Trifolium Extract
Fenelgreek Seed Powder
Tribulus Extract
Avena Sativia Extract
Milk Thistle
IDS V-50 

though I have not tried this product, "methyl-Stenbolone" is to methyl-primobolan (nmf) what methyl-masteron(aka superdrol) is to methyl-mesterone (aka methyl proviron, nmf). It's closely related to m-1-t (methyl Dihyro Boldenone) but should be less harsh/toxic/effective. Hopefully no lethargy like m-1-t.

you could also call Methyl Stenbolone: Di-methyl-dihydro-boldenone or 2,17-methyl-DHB. Superdrol Is Di-methyl-DHT. 
Its like superdrol but a DHB instead of a DHT molecule is methylated at the 2,17 positions. this should be a less androgenic more anabolic version of SD. I'm excited the compound myself.


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

If it is anything like SD as they claim I too am excited.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

fuck it. i going to jmp into the water...if i drown i drown haha. but i'm going to wait till i have my pct and milk thistle


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

how long should i do pct for? 4weeks good?


----------



## zombul (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> how long should i do pct for? 4weeks good?



I would go 4 wks pct but would still do a little more research and may even consider Nolva.Just be careful and document this for us when you do it but I would really gather more info.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

ok...i'm done for now haha...i'll just keep u updated...when i start i will start a log on here. it wont be this week. i will start taking it dec. 4th. so i have everything.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 25, 2006)

in the mean time if anyone has any info please do tell.


----------



## 0pete9 (Nov 25, 2006)

Zombul is right, definetly take some milk thistle as a pct and it woudlnt hurt to take some saw palmetto. The mass tabs have tribulus in them so im not sure if its necessary to take any additional trib. let us know about the results.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 25, 2006)

take nolva for pct. clomid wouldnt be a bad addition


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Nov 26, 2006)

well this is nice...

WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause birth defects or other reproductive harm.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Nov 26, 2006)

TheAnimal said:


> ingrediats:
> 
> *30mg of Superdrol* wrong
> DHB
> ...


*30mg Methyl Stenabol*
DHB
Buplerum
Hoelen
Kuzdo
Trifolium Extract
Fenugreek Seed Powder
Tribulus Extract
Avena Sativa Extract
Milk Thistle
IDS V-50


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 26, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> *30mg Methyl Stenabol*
> DHB
> Buplerum
> Hoelen
> ...



well sorry thats what it said on the site.


----------



## firefighter573 (Jul 31, 2009)

*During your cycle?*



zombul said:


> Use it as soon as you finish the Mass Tabs cycle._*You could take the milk thistle maybe a week before you start and even during the cycle and pct if you wanted but deffinately during pct.*_Maybe someone who has researched this supp could give you more info on it before you start just to be safe.I would treat it as I would several other supps currently out myself so nothing goes wrong.I would do a little more research before I started a cycle because we still don't know much about them or their affect on prostate,blood pressure,cholesterol or really anything for that matter.Just saying "don't jump in the water without your life jacket handy,the current looks pretty strong".



why would you take Milk Thistle during your cycle?

wouldn't Milk Thistle restrict you from getting the FULL effects of the pro-hormone?

I've always know to take Milk Thistle AFTER your cycle DURING your PCT.

correct me if im wrong please


----------

